# ICD-10 Depo Provera



## JCampbell

Can anyone tell me what ICD-10 code you would when a patient comes in for a depo provera injection?

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## sarame

Z30.09


----------



## mitchellde

There are two codes for injectable contraceptives. Z30.09 is for counseling and advice, this is not the one you would use for the encounter for the injection.


----------



## sarame

My apologies I meant Z30.9 or perhaps Z30.8


----------



## mitchellde

sarame said:


> My apologies I meant Z30.9 or perhaps Z30.8



The two choices specific to injectible contraceptives are Z30.013 and Z30.42


----------



## JCampbell

If a patient comes in every 3 months for the depo injection would the surveillance code be used? To me surveillance does not sound like they are returning for an injection.

Thanks for your help.
Jennifer


----------



## masseytc

I use Z30.42 for injection of Depo-Provera.


----------

